# Plumbing Calculation



## mahmood mrbd (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخوة الاعزاء ...اي اخ لديه معلومات عن حسابات fixture Unit للماء البارد والحار وكيف تتم ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع...وكذلك كيف يتم حساب الCummulater خزان الماء الحار وكيف تتم عملية التسخين للماء داخل الخزان عن طريق البويلر؟؟؟؟....ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## sharaf911 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

في انتظار الرد من المهندسين الافاضل


----------



## AHMADBHIT (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ادخل علي الهندسة الصحية هتلقي كثير جدا عن هذا الموضوع من برامج وصفحات


----------



## mahmood mrbd (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ارجو من الاخوة من لديه الخبرة في هذا المجال يساعدنا والفائدة عامة للجميع ..
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## eng.hamadaa (23 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل ويستحق بذل المجهود


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 ديسمبر 2014)

?????? ما من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amrhawash (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اولا احصر الاجهزة الصحية اللى عندك وهل هى عامه ولا خاصه وحدد GPM 
ثم حدد كميه المياه الساخنه المطلوبه 
هنا ملف يساعدك كثيرا 
http://www.mediafire.com/view/mr3zaqkxavbrvj8/M&T_VER5MOD.xls


----------



## ayman480 (7 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osama hmaid (8 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك


----------

